# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  سؤال و جواب في النسائية والتوليد

## لمسة شقاوة

اختبار الحمل و الكشف الداخلي 

متى يكون اختبار الحمل المنزلي موجبآ ؟

عادة ما يكون اختبار الحمل موجب في الاسبوع السادس من بداية الدورة الشهرية (أي بعد 10 ايام من اليوم المتوقع أن تأتي فيه الدورة الشهرية) وهناك نسبة من النساء تظهر لديهن النتيجة الإيجابية للحمل بعد يوم أو يومين من غياب الدورة الشهرية، وهناك نسبة أخرى منهن لا تظهر لديهن نتيجة الحمل الإيجابية إلا بعد فترة متأخرة جدآ قد تصل إلى عدة أشهر، والسبب في ذلك هو ارتفاع نسبة هرمون الحمل بنسبة عالية جدآ تعطي نتائج سلبية وهذا ما يلاحظ ما بعد الأسبوع العاشر من الحمل 



لماذا تضطرب نتائج فحص البول التي تتم في المنزل ؟

إن عملية فحص البول في المنزل للتأكد من حدوث الحمل عملية غير دقيقة، ويمكن أن تكون نسبة الخطأ فيها عالية جدآ، وللتقليل من نسبة الخطأ يجب أن تكون عينة البول التي يتم فحصها هي أول عينة من الصباح الباكر، كما يستحسن عدم تناول المشروبات بعد الساعة العاشرة ليلآ (أي في الليلة التي تسبق فحص العينة) حتى يصبح البول مركز وتكون النتيجة صحيحة، ولكن من المفروض إجراء هذه العملية في المستوصف أو المستشفى .



هل الفحص الداخلي في الشهور الاولى يضر في الجنين؟

لا، بل قد يكون من الضروري إجراء هذا الفحص في الفترة الأولى (المبكرة) من الحمل، فقبل نهاية الشهر الثالث من الحمل لا يمكن الوصول إلى الرحم عن طريق البطن، وبهذا لا يستطيع الطبيب أن يحدد أسابيع الحمل إلا بعد إجراء هذا الفحص، كما أن عملية الفحص هذه تتم لمعرفة ما إذا كان كل شيء طبيعيآ ومهيّآ للولادة الطبيعية فيما بعد أم لا؟ هذا علاوة على أن الفحص ضروري جدآ في بداية الحمل، حيث يقوم الطبيب بأخذ عينة (مسحة) من عنق الرحم لمعرفة نوعية الخلايا الموجودة هناك قبل تأثرها بالهرمونات الناتجة عن الحمل، ومن ثم يمكنه التدخل أو عمل اللازم عند الضرورة

متى يتضخم الرحم؟ ومتى يكون الكشف الداخلي للرحم أكيدآ ؟

تعتقد بعض السيدات أن الرحم يتضخم أثناء الحمل، والواقع أن هذا الاعتقاد صحيح ، إلا هذا التضخم لا يظهر بسهولة عند إجراء الكشف الداخلي في الاسابيع الاولى للحمل (أي من الاسبوع السادس وحتى الاسبع الثامن من فترة الاخصاب)، حيث يكون الرحم ناعمآ ولينآ جدآ، ويحتاج إلى يد خبيرة للحكم عليه، أما بعد الاسبوع العاشر وفي حوالي الاسبوع الثاني عشر نجد أن الرحم يبدأ في التضخم الفعلي إلى أن يصل أعلى الحوض عند مستوى العانة، وبذلك يمكن تحديد مستواه عن طريق البطن دون الحاجة إلى الفحص الداخلي على الرغم من أن هذا الفحص سيسهل هذه العملية في هذه الفترة

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

اعراض الحمل و الوحام 

هي اعراض الحمل ؟

- غياب الدورة الشهرية
- التقيؤ والغثيان، خاصة في الصباح الباكر وعند النهوض من الفراش، وهناك البعض ممن يصبن بهذه الاعراض في الليل وهن قلة
- فتور عام في الجسم والرغبة الشديدة في النوم
- الاجهاد السريع
- تضخم وثقل الثديين
- هناك نسبة من النساء ممن يشعرن بالتنميل والحكة في الثديين، وخاصة حول منطقة الحلمة
- زيادة عدد مرات التبول والرغبة في الذهاب إلى دورة المياه بصفة متكررة على الرغم من أن كمية البول قليلة جدآ أو قد لا تكاد 
تذكر

أخيرآ نقول أن غياب مثل هذه الاعراض لا يعني عدم وجود الحمل، فهناك كثير ممن لا يصبن بهذه الاعراض، خاصة وأن كان الوقت 
مبكرآ جدآ (اي بعد تأخر الدورة بعدة أيام)

لماذا تتأخر الدورة الشهرية عند حديثة الزواج ؟

قد يكون السبب هو التغيير المفاجيء في حياة تلك المرأة ، حيث أنها الان في مرحلة انتقالية جديدة من الحياة الاسرية السهلة والتي لا 
تحتم تحمل أية مسئولية، إلى حياة جديدة تكتظ بالمسئولية المطلقة في كل شيء.
أما الاحتمال الاخر فهو حدوث الحمل إن تمت عملية الاتصال الجنسي في فترة الاخصاب

في أي شهر ووقت تعاني الحامل من الوحام والغثيان والقيء؟

هناك نسبة كبيرة من الحوامل تصاب بما يسمى بدوار الصباح، وهو الاحساس بالغثيان والتعب خاصة عند النهوض من الفراش في 
الصباح الباكر
وهناك نسبة قليلة من الحوامل يصبن بهذه الاعراض في وقت مبكر جدآ من الحمل، أي قبل أن تظهر نتيجة تحليل الحمل المخبرية
أما النسبة الكبرى منهن فتبدأ لديهن اعراض الوحام ومشاكله عادة من بداية الشهر الثاني وتستمر حتى نهاية الشهر الثالث
وهناك البعض ممن تظهر عليهن هذه الاعراض في اوقات مختلفة خلال اليوم كاليل مثلآ
وبالتأكيد ستكون هناك نسبة معينة من الحوامل لا يصبن بمثل هذه الاعراض مطلقآ للغاية

ما هو علاج الغثيان في فترة الحمل ؟

يعتبر الاحساس بالغثيان في فترة الحمل إحساس طبيعي جدآ تصاب به معظم السيدات، وهو بالتأكيد إحساس مزعج للغاية، ولكن لا مفر 
منه، ولا ينصح الاطباء بالادوية الخاصة بالتقيؤ (على الرغم من انها غير ضارة)إذا كان بالامكان تحمل هذه الاعراض، خوفآ من 
تهاون المريض في استخدام هذه العقاقير

وللتخلص من هذا الشعور عليك باتباع التالي :

- لا تحاولي النهوض بسرعة من فراشك في الصباح الباكر، بل إنتظري 10-15 دقيقة على الفراش وتناولي بعض البسكويت 
وقليلآ من الشاي إن أمكن ذلك، ثم إنزلي من فوق السرير برفق وتجنبي الحركة السريعة، وذلك لأن المعدة تكون فارغة في الصباح 
الباكر والنهوض بحركة سريعة من الفراش أثناء فراغ المعدة يسبب الاحساس بالغثيان
- تناولي وجبات خفيفة طوال اليوم، بحيث لا تكون المعدة فارغة، وتجنبي الوجبات الدسمة، وحذاري أن تبالغي في ملء المعدة
- حاولي الامتناع أو التقليل من تناول المواد الدهنية في أشهر الحمل الاولى ، إذ أنها تساعد على الاحساس بالغثيان
- إذا تناولتي السكريات ولاحظتي أنها تسبب لك الغثيان فحاولي الامتناع عنها، والافضل من ذلك هو التقليل من السكريات
- لاحظي الاطعمة التي تسبب لك الغثيان وامتنعي عنها، وأكثري من تناول الخيار مثلآ، فهو يساعد على التخلص من هذا الشعور
- يمكنك ايضآ تناول الثلج المجروش الخفيف عند الاحساس بالغثيان مع مراعاة عدم الاكثار منه
- ضعي قطعة من اللبان(العلكة) في فمك طوال اليوم وخاصة في الفترة التي يزداد فيها الغثيان، حيث تعمل هذه العلكة على ارسال 
إشارات معينة تعمل على غلق باب المعدة الذي يؤدي ارتخاؤه إلى تسرب بعض العصارات المعوية إلى طرف البلعوم وبالتالي إلى 
الغثيان

- ما هو القيء الخبيث؟

هو عملية التقيؤ المستمرة بنسبة لا تقل عن 10-15 مرة في اليوم، وهذه الحالة تصاب بها بعض السيدات الحوامل، وقد تؤدي إلى 
تنائج وخيمة فتؤثر على الام أو الجنين أو كلاهما معآ ، واهمال التوجه إلى الاخصائي يسبب نقصانآ في الوزن وتصل الحالة إلى التجفاف
وعلاج التقيؤ المستمر والشديد يكون بالعقاقير أو بإستخدام المغذي لإمداد الجسم بما يحتاجه من غذاء وأملاح، وهذا ما يقرره إخصائي 
النسائية

- متى يبدأ الوحام ؟

يبدأ وينتهي في الاشهر الاولى من الحمل، وهو عبارة عن بعض التغيرات والعوامل النفسية الناتجة عن الحمل،فهناك البعض ممن 
يشعرن برفبة شديدة لأكل نوع من الفاكهة ، وهناك من تشعر برغية شديدة في الاكثار من الطعام فيزيد وزنها، وليس بالضرورة أن 
تصاب به كل الحوامل

- ما سر رغبة الحامل الدائمة بالنوم ؟

تحمل الحامل بين احشائها جنينها الذي يعمل -بصورة أو بأخرى- على تغيير وظائف الجسم المختلفة، فعندما تجهد الحامل وترغب في 
ازاحة هذا الثقل عنها ولو لفترة بسيطة ، فإنها لا تستطيع حيث إنه يكمن في احشائها، ولذلك فإن الجسم يضطر بأكمله إلى النوم والخلود 
إلى الراحة لتخفيف الاعباء المسلطة
وقد يكون السبب هو ضعف بنية تلك الحامل
وقد تعاني من فقر الدم
وقد تكون مريضة بمرض يضعف من قدرتها على تحمل ثقل جنينها

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

مشاكل الحمل 

ما أهمية تناول الفيتامينات اثناء و بعد الحمل ؟

الفيتامينات هامة جدآ اثناء الحمل لكل من الام والجنين حيث توفر للجنين التغذية السليمة وبنية الجسم الصحيحة، كما أنها تساعد الام على تعويض ما يمتصه منها الجنين من الفيتامينات والغذاء اثناء فترة الحمل، وهي لا تقف عند هذا الحد فقط، فمهمة الام لا تنتهي بإنتها ءالحمل، حيث إن هناك مهمة أخرى بإنتظارها وهي الرضاعة التي تتطلب أن تكون الان ذات بنية صحيحة وسليمة، وهذا لن يتوفر إلا بتناول الغذاء السليم والفيتامينات اثناء وبعد الحمل

ما هو النظام الغذائي في فترة الحمل ؟

- تناولي الطعام بقدر شهيتك دون زيادة ولا تأكلي أي نوع من الاطعمة التي لا تحبينها
- تناولي نفس الاطعمة التي اعتدتي على تناولها قبل الحمل، ولكن حاولي أن تكون مصادر الطعام متنوعة وكثيرة وتحتوي على الالياف والكربوهيدرات والفواكه الطازجة والخضروات بقدر الامكان
- لا تتناولي أي نوع من انواع الفيتامينات إلا ما وصفته لك الطبيبة
- حاولي تجنب المأكولات الحارة
- حاولي عدم الاكثار من تناول الشاي والقهوة لإحتوائهما على مادة الكافيين

ما سبب اصابة الحامل بالامساك وما هو علاج الامساك ؟

سبب الامساك ناتج عن التغيرات العديدة التي تحدث في الجسم في فترة الحمل حيث يزداد افراز الهرمونات التي تعمل على ارخاء العضلات الموجودة في الاعضاء الداخلية للجسم، كما تعمل على ابطاء حركة الامعاء والتي بالتالي تتسبب في اعادة امتصاص جميع السوائل الموجودة في الامعاء مما يجعل المواد الزائدة التي تخرج على هيئة فضلات قاسية نسبيآ مما يؤدي إلى الامساك، هذا بالاضافة إلى ضغط الرحم على المستقيم خاصة في الاشهر الاخيرة من الحمل مما يسبب صعوبة التبرز

ولحل هذه المشكلة ننصح بإتباع الارشادات التالية

- حاولي الاكثار من السوائل
- تعودي أن تشربي كوب أو كوبين من الماء الدافيء عند الاستيقاظ من النوم في الصابح الباكر وكوب آخر عد الخلود إلى النوم في المساء، وإذا كان بإمكانك شرب الماء الدافيء بين الوجبات فهذا أفضل ويحل كثيرآ من مشكلة الامساك
- حاولي الاكثار من الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة والاطعمة الغنية بالالياف
- تجنبي بقدر الامكان الاغذية القاسية التي تساعد على حدوث الامساك أو تتسبب فيه
- تناولي كوب من الحليب الدافيء مع ملعقة من العسل الطبيعي على الريق ومثلها قبل النوم
- يمكنك تناول كوب من عصير البرتقال الطازج على الريق بشرط أن لا تصفيه من الالياف
- إذهبي بإنتظام إلى دورة المياه خاصة عند الاستيقاظ من النوم حتى وإن لم تكن لديك الرغبة في ذلك، فهذه العملية ستؤثر على جهازك العصبي وستجعله يعطي إشارات معينة في ذلك الوقت لتسهيل عملية التبرز، وبذبك تتخلصي من الإمساك تدريجيآ

ما هي التغيرات التي تحدث للثدي في فترة الحمل ؟

يخضع الثدي إلى كثير من التغيرات التي تختلف من إمرأة إلى إخرىـ ومن هذه التغيرات إحتقان الثدي وتغير لون الحلمة والمنطقة المحيطة بها إلى اللون الداكن، وظهور الغدد بكثرة في الحلمة، وقد تلاحظين أن هناك عروقآ خضراء رفيعة ظاهرة تحت جلد الصدر وهي ناتجة عن زيادة الاوعية الدموية التي تغذي تلك المنطقة

لماذا قد تصاب الحامل بتقلصات و آلام في عضلات الساقين في فترة الحمل ؟

السبب غالبآ يكون من نفص الاملاح، وعلاجه يكون بتناول الكالسيوم، ولهذا ينصح بالإهتمام بالغذاء

ماعلاج دوالي الساقين في فترة الحمل ؟

- تجنبي الوقوف المستمر والطويل قدر الامكان، وهذا لا يعني ترك الاعمال المنزلية أو إهمالها، فيمكنك مزاولة نشاطك اليومي ، ولكن بطرق أخرى تتجنبي فيها الوقوف
- الخلود إلى الراحة كلما سمحت لك الفرحة
- الاستلقاء على احد الجانبين الايمن أو الايسر ورفع المقعدة على وسادة (وذلك محاولة لتخفيف احتقان الاوردة المحيطة بالمهبل)
- إستخدام قعطة قماش نظيفة للضغط على منطقة الدوالي ثم إسنادها بلباس داخلي ضاغط
- استخدام الجوارب الضاغطة ، ولكي تحصلي على الفائدة المرجوة عليك بإتباع الطريقة الصحيحة لإستخدامها:
أ- يجب أن تكون هذه الجوارب ذات مقاس مناسب بالنسبة لك، بحيث لا تكون ضاغطة بدرجة غير ممحتملة (أي ضيقة جدآ) كما يجب ألا تكون فضفاضة
ب- يجب أن ترتدي هذه الجوارب اثناء النهار، ويمكنك خلعهها في الليل اثناء النوم
ت- يجب تفريغ الاوردة الدموية الموجودة في الساقين من الدم المختقن قبل إرتداء هذه الجوارلاب، ويتم ذلك برفع الساقين إلى الاعلى إلى أن يزول الاحتقان الدموية من هذه الاوردة ومن ثم إردتداء هذه الجوارب والساق مرفوعة إلى أعلى، ومن ثم يمكنك إنزال الساقين إلى الوضع الطبيعي ، ثم القيام بنشاطك اليومي كالمعتاد

لماذا تسوء صحة الفم اثناء الحمل؟

تتعرض الحامل لالتهابات في اللثة والام وتسوس في الاسنان، وهذا ناتج عن إهمال الحامل لنظلفة فمها ، بالإضافة إلى تأثير الهرمونات على اللثة أثناء الحمل

ونصيحتنا هي :
- المواظبة على غسل الاسنان جيدآ بالفرشاة والمعجون بالطريقة الصحيحة ، وهناك أنواع خاصة من فرش الاسنان والمعاجين التي تستخدم للثة الملتهبة أو الحساسة
- عليك أن تحاولي غسل أسنانك بعد كل وجبة بقدر الامكان ، وإن لم يتسنى لك ذلك فلتغسلها على الاقل مرتين في اليوم صباحآ ومساء
- عليك بمحاولة المواظبة على الغرغرة (المضمضة) مرة واحدة يوميآ على الاقل ، وليكن ذلك قبل النوم
- مراجعة طبيب الاسنان إن لزم الامر، ولا ضرر من خلع السن في فترة الحمل إن إستوجب الأمر، وليس هناك أي خطر على الجنين
- تجنبي أو حاول الاقلال من تناول السكريات بقدر الامكان لتقليل من خطر التسوس
- إهتمي بغذائك وأكثري من تناول الحليب واللبن ومنتاجتها

هل هناك ضرر من لبس المشدات(الكورسيه) اثناء الحمل ؟

من الافضل الابتعاد عن مشدات البطن هذه مع تقدم شهور الحمل، إلا في حالة وجود ترهلات وإرتخاءات ملحوظة في عضلات البطن تسبب لك آلامآ شديدة في الظهر، وفي هذه الحالة سيقرر الطبيب ما إذا كنت بحاجة إلى مشدات الحمل أم لا، أما عدا ذلك فلا داعي لإستخدامها

هل هناك ضرر من استخدام الدش المهبلي في فترة الحمل ؟

لا ننصح بذلك، فقد يؤدي إلى الاجهاض أو دخول مواد كيميائية ضارة بالطفل إلى تجويف الرحم،
فيكفيك النظافة الخارجية أو الغسول إن لزم الأمر

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

الاجهاض

ماسبب الالام اسفل البطن والافرازات المهبلية الداكنة اللون في بداية الحمل ؟ 
هناك عدة اسباب لـ نزول الدم مع الحمل في الأشهر الأولى
فقد يكون اجهاضآ حيث يبدأ الالأم باسفل البطن واسفل الظهر ويصاحبها افرازات مهبلية داكنة اللون إذا كان 
الاجهاض في بدايته، كما يمكن أن تبدأ أو تتحول هذه الافرازات إلى اللون الاحمر الداكن أو إلى قطرات دم 
فاتحة اللون قد يصاحبها قطع دم صغيرة متخثرة

وقد تكون ناتجة عن عملية انغراس الجنين داخل بطانة الرحم
وقد تكون بسبب انفصال بسيط في أطراف المشيمة؛ مما يسبب نزول بعض الدم، وتتفاوت كمية هذا الدم من 
امرأة لأخرى، وهذا النزيف إما أن يقل ويتوقف ليستمر الحمل، أو لا يتوقف ويزيد فيحدث الإجهاض

الجدير بالذكر أنه عند حدوث النزيف فإن الفحص بالأشعة الصوتية يظهر تجمعا دمويا بين جدار الرحم 
والمشيمة، فإذا توقف النزيف فإن هذا التجمع يتحلل ويختفي مع الوقت دون مشاكل، وقد ينزل بعض الإفرازات 
البنية. 

وقد تكون دورة شهرية اثناء الحمل وتسمى هذه بحالة حمل غزلاني 
و الحمل الغزلاني هو نزول قطرات من الدم في ميعاد الدورة الشهرية ولا علاقة لذلك بالإجهاض، وسميى بهذا 
الاسم لأن الغزالة في حملها ينزل عليها بعض الدم في ميعاد الدورة، ولا تحتاج هذه الحالة لأي علاج

- هل يمكن أن نمنع الاجهاض ؟

يمكن إذا كان في بدايته وكان عنق الرحم مغلقآ ، وهنا ننصح بـ :

أ) التزام الرحة التامة في الفراش وعدم الاجهاد بأي اعباء منزلية حتى تتوقف علامات الاجهاض
ب) عدم رفع أو حمل الاشياء الثقيلة وهذا يتضمن رفع الاطفال (إن كان لك طفل آخر)
ت) الابتعاد عن الحركة الكثيرة أو السريعة والمفاجئة
ث) تجنب الاتصال الجنسي خلال فترة الخطر وتأجيلها لمدة إسبوع بعد زوال اعراض الاجهاض

- ما سبب خروج دم أو افرازات مهبلية بنية والم اسفل البطن بعد الجماع في فترة الحمل ؟

إن عملية الاتصال الجنسي تسبب لدى نسبة معينة من النساء هذه الظاهرة بسبب أن السائل المنوي يساعد على 
تقلصات الرحم
لكن خروج الدم يستدعي التوقف عن الجماع، فهذه قد تكون إحدى علامات الاجهاض

- هل يمكن أن يحدث اجهاض دون الم ؟

نعم، وهذه الحالة تسمى الاجهاض التلقائي، فينزل قطعة صغيرة فاتحة اللون بها بعض الخطوط التي تشبه 
الالياف مع نزيف مهبلي بسيط دون الشعور بأي الم اسفل البطن أو الظهر

- كيف يمكن للجنين أن يولد إذا قام الطبيب بـ عملية ربط عنق الرحم ؟

يجب أن نعلم أن هذه العملية هي لمن تعاني من توسع في عنق الرحم،(حالة ارتخاء و اتساع عضلة عنق 
الرحم) الامر الذي يمنع استمرارية الحمل، وهنا يُربط عنق الرحم بخيط خاص من الاسبوع السادس عشر إلى 
منتصف الشهر التاسع، وبعدها تتم إزالة الخيوط مرة أخرى

- ما هي الفحوصات اللازمة لمنع حدوث اجهاض مرة أخرى ؟

إجراء بعض التحليلات مثل تحليل الدم ونسبة السكر في الدم، وتحليل لهرمونات الغدة الدرقية T3 وT4، وهناك 
أيضاً تحليلات هامة لاكتشاف إن كان هناك ميكروبات تسببت في الإجهاض مثل: 

toxoplasma antibody titre igm. & rubella 
antibody titre igm. 

ويفضل عمل أشعة تليفزيونية لمعرفة مدى إحكام عضلة عنق الرحم، وإن كان الرحم به أورام ليفية قد تتسبب في 
الإجهاض من عدمه، وهى أورام حميدة، هذا بالإضافة إلى الكشف الإكلينيكي لمعرفة إن كان الرحم به ميل 
للخلف من عدمه. 

أخيرآ نقول أن هناك حالات إجهاض تحدث مرة واحدة، وبدون أسباب واضحة، ولا تتكرر مرة أخرى، لكن 
ينبغي محاولة فهم السبب وعلاجه إن أمكن ذلك

- هل ظهور الاكياس على المبيض يسبب الاجهاض ؟

لا علاقة بين الكيس على المبيض والاجهاض، حيث إن الأكياس على المبيضين تصاحب الحمل بشكل طبيعي، 
خاصة عند حدوث الحمل عقب تناول المنشطات، وهذه الأكياس عادة تكون نتيجة نشاط هرموني زائد لذا نجدها 
تبدأ مع الحمل ويستمر معها الحمل بشكل طبيعي، وتنتهي بالولادة فهي عادة تختفي بعد الولادة بحوالي من 4 
إلى 6 أشهر ويمكن متابعة ذلك بالأشعة التلفزيونية

- ما اسباب الاجهاض ؟

مسببات الإجهاض فهي كثيرة، منها الإصابة بميكروب التوكسوبلازما، أو الروبيلا، وانقلاب الرحم إلى الوراء 
بدرجة كبيرة، وعدم مواءمة معامل ريزس الذي يعرف بـ معامل Rh، ووجود ورم ليفي داخل الرحم (وليس 
خارجه)، واتساع عنق الرحم أو وجود عيب في البويضة أو الحيوان المنوي الذي حدث به الحمل، أو وجود 
عيب بالرحم مثل وجود حاجز بداخله أو لحمية أو ما يسمى بالرحم صاحب القرنين وغير ذلك كثير.

نود أن نذكر أن معظم الإجهاضات التي تحدث في الأشهر الأولى من الحمل (الثلاثة أشهر الأولى) سببها 
يكون عادة اعتلال في تركيب الصبغات الوراثية التي تحدث أثناء التلقيح وانقسام الخلايا، وإجهاض واحد لا 
يدعونا للقلق فنسبة حدوث الإجهاضات العفوية تصل إلى 25 % دون معرفة أسبابها.

اما اسباب الاجهاض المتكرر :

* عيوب بالكرموسومات الوراثية. 
* الأجسام المضادة للفوسفات الدهنية. 
* عيوب الرحم التشريحية وتتضمن العيوب الخلقية (الحاجز الرحمي والرحم ذو القرنين) وأيضا العيوب 
المكتسبة (الأورام الليفية تحت بطانة الرحم وكذلك الالتصاقات داخل الرحم). 
* عدم إحكام أو ضعف عنق الرحم. 
* تكيسات المبيض. 
* زيادة إفراز هرمون ليوتين. 
* نقص إفراز هرمون البروجيسترون خلال النصف الثاني من الدورة الشهرية. 
* الإصابة الميكروبية. 
* الأجسام المضادة للغدة الدرقية. 
* انعدام الأجسام المضادة لمورثات الزوج. 
* زيادة المشاركة في المورثات البشرية الموجودة على الكريات الدموية البيضاء (HLA). 

والعوامل المسببة للإجهاض خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الوسطى للحمل قد تختلف عن تلك المسئولة عن الإجهاض 
خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى. 
فبعض الحالات مثل عيوب الرحم التشريحية وعدم إحكام عنق الرحم والإصابة الميكروبية هي أسباب معروفة 
للإجهاض خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الوسطى للحمل، ونادرا ما تسببه خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى. 


- ما سبب نزول الماء بعد الشهر الثالث من الحمل ؟

قد يكون سبب ضعف عضلة عنق الرحم ن فإذا ثبت تسخيص ذلك يجب إجراء ربط عنق الرحم، كما يستحسن 
أخذ مثبتات حمل

- ما علاج الاجهاض المتكرر ؟

الرعاية النفسية والتي يجب أن تتضمن الأتي: 
* الرعاية التي تقدم في عيادة متخصصة. 
* المساندة النفسية. 
* الوصول بسهولة لاتصال شخصي مع الطبيب المعالج. 
* الفرصة الكافية لمناقشة الأمور المقلقة. 
* المتابعة عن قرب بما يتضمن إجراء الأشعة بالموجات فوق الصوتية خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى للحمل. 
* طمأنة المرضى بصورة سليمة. 
طاقم العمل يجب أن يكون مهتما بالرعاية والمساعدة وألا يكون منعزلا.

بالاضافة إلى علاج الاسباب إن وجدت

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

آلام الثدي - ألم أو نغز أو الاحساس بامتلاء الثدي



-          ما هو سبب حدوث الالام في الثديين ؟


تصيب الام الثدي كثيرآ من النساء من وقت لآخر، وهناك أسباب عديدة للاحساس بهذه الألام، منها :



-          التغيرات الحاصلة بسبب تأثير الهرمونات الانثوية في النصف الثاني من الدورة الشهرية، وهذه الالام تصيب أكثر السيدات ولا تحمل لهن أي خطورة وهي أهم سبب للإحساس بآلام الثديين(فتزداد قبل نزول الطمث و تقل بعد ذلك)، أيضآ اضطرابات الدورة الشهرية قد تزيد من الآم الثديين

-          أثناء البلوغ يحدث تغيرات كثيرة في الثدي، منها: زيادة حجم الثدي، وظهور بعض الحبوب حول الحلمة، وكذلك آلام طفيفة في الثدي، وهذا كله طبيعي

-          الحمل، ويكون ذلك بسبب تأثير الهرمونات وزيادة حجم الغدة اللبنية المصاحبة للحمل

-          التهاب الثدي، وخصوصآ أثناء الرضاعة

-          زيادة الوزن

-          لبس حمالة للثدين غير مريحة أو بمقاس لا يناسب حجم الثديين

-          استعمال بعض العقاقير الطبية

-          الاورام المختلفة، وتكون إما أورام حميدة و تتكون نتيجة نشاط خلوي متزايد فيؤدي إلى كتل متليفة و بها غدد متزايدة، أو أورام خبيثة وعادة ما تكون الآم طفيفة و لكنها مختلفة عن المعتاد بالنسبة لك (الأورام الخبيثة يكون فيها الثدي غير مؤلم في أكثر من 90 في المائة من الحالات، ويبدأ الألم في المراحل المتأخرة فقط، وبعد أن تتفحل الحالة ويحدث تغيرات واضحة على الثدي والحلمات)

-          الإضطرابات النفسية و المشاكل الإجتماعية أو الإقدام على خطوة جديدة مهمة أو الحزن الشديد و غير ذلك



تختلف حدة الالم من سيدة لأخرى ومن حالة لأخرى، فتتراوح الآلام من آلام بسيطة إلى أخرى شديدة ومزعجة تؤثر على حياة السيدة وراحتها وتمنعها من أداء بعض المهمات، مثل ارضاع الطفل، أو ممارسة الجنس مع الزوج. وأحيانآ يكون التضايق والاحساس بالامتلاء وعدم الارتياح في الثديين هو كل ما تحس به السيدة، بينما تحس أخريات بتنغيز و آلام حادة



علاج آلام الثدي:


يختلف العلاج تبعآ للأسباب المؤدية لحدوث الألم، ويتراوح بين الآتي :



-          الشرح للسيدة المشتكية أن ألآم الثدي أمر شائع ويصيب كثيرآ من السيدات وهو في الغالب لا يحمل خطورة لهن

-          إنقاص الوزن والحفاظ عليه في المعدل الطبيعي

-          التقليل من المنبهات (كالشاي و القهوة و البيبسي و الشوكولاتة)

-          الامتناع عن التدخين

-          اتباع نظام غذائي صحي وغني بالفيتامينات الطبيعية

-          لبس حمالة للثديين مريحة وبمقاس مناسب (فحمالة الصدر ترفع الثدي نوعاً ما و تقلل حركته و بالتالي يقلل احساسك بالألم)

-          يمكن إستعمال حبتين من الباراسيتامول لتخفيف الالم في الثدي عند الاحساس به

-          آلام حلمة الثدي مع الرضاعة تكون عادة نتيجة التهابات أو تشقق بالحلمة؛ لذلك عليك الكشف عن ذلك، فإن كانت هناك التهابات أو تشققات فيجب عليك إيقاف الرضاعة من الثدي مباشرة، ويمكن اللجوء إلى عصر الثدي بيدك أو إنزال اللبن بواسطة شفاط (موجود بالصيدليات لهذا الغرض)، فينزل اللبن بإحدى الطريقتين إلى زجاجة معقَّمة (ببرونة أو بزازة)، ويعطى للرضيع حتى يتم علاج الالتهابات أو التشقق وشفائها تمامًا، وعلاجهما عادة يكون بأخذ مضاد حيوي مناسب يصفه الطبيب مع بعض العقاقير الموضعية الأخرى لتخفيف الألم أو أي احتقان موجود نتيجة الإصابة بالثدي. 

-          إذا كان هناك إحساس بالألم داخل الثدي، فربما تكون الفترات بين الرضعة والأخرى طويلة، وهو ما ينتج عنه تجمع للبن بالثدي، وهو ما يُحدث هذا الإحساس بالألم؛ لذلك عليك عدم إطالة الفترة بين الرضعة والأخرى، كما يجب عليك أن ترضعي الطفل من الثديين ولا تهملي ثديًا وترضعي من الآخر، حتى لا يتجمَّع اللبن به ويسبب تلك المتاعب.

-          ممارسة التمارين الرياضية بإنتظام

-          تحتاج بعض السيدات لإستعمال حبوب منع الحمل لمنع الاباضة وبالتالي تغير الهرمونات الحاصل بسببها، وهذا يقلل من الاحساس بـ الالم في الثديين في النصف الثاني من الدورة الشهرية

-          استعمال المضادات الحيوية المناسبة حسب إرشادات الطبية ولمدة كافية عند وجود التهاب في الثدي

-          في حالة الإحاسا بالألم في الحلمة بسبب تشققها اثناء الرضاعة، يمكن إستعمال كريمات مرطبة بعد كل رضاعة لحفظ الحلمة رطبة ومنع جفافها

-          تحفيز السيدة على فحص ثدييها مرة كل شهر بعد إنتهاء الدورة الشهرية لمعرفة طبيعة الثديين واكتشاف أي تغير فيهما

-          علي أي سيدة في الأربعين من العمر أن تقوم بعمل أشعة للثدي و تستمر في ذلك سنوياً حتى لو لم تكن تعاني من أي أعراض(بالنسبة للسيدة التي لا تحيض، فتقوم باجراء الفحص في يوم معين من كل شهر)

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

بعض مشاكل و اعراض الحمل المتنوعة

- الصداع النصفي :-

ما علاج نوبات الصداع الحاد أثناء الحمل ؟

هناك العديد من السيدات اللاتي يعانين من نوبات الصداع الحاد أثناء الحمل، خاصة بعد تعرضهن للضغوط النفسية والاسرية، التي لا يخلو أو ينجو منها أي فرد في وقتنا الحاضر، والحل الأمثل في هذه الحالات هو :

1. محاولة تجنب هذه الضغوط بقدر الإمكان، فإن لم تستطيعي تجنب هذه الضغوط فحاولي ألا تؤثر عليك هذه الأمور بأية حال من الأحوال، وإستعيني بالله على ذلك، وخذي الأمر ببساطة بقدر الإمكان، فهذا سينعكس على نفسيتك وبالتالي ستشعرين بتحسن أكثر
2. إهتمي بنوعية غذائم وليكن صحيّآ بقدر الإمكان، وحاولي تناوله بإنتظام، ويفضل أن يكون وجبات صغيرة ومتعددة تتناولينها خلال اليوم لكي تحافظي على نسبة السكر في الدم الذي قد يؤثر إنخفاضه على الصداع
3. تأكدي من عدم إصابتك بأي نوع من أنواع الحساسية، فلقد أثبتت الدراسات أن نوبات الصداع النصفي تزداد عند الأشخاص المصابين بالحساسية، بل وتزداد حدتها عند تناول بعض الأطعمة، خاصة التي تحتوي على البروتين، فحاولي التخفيف من أكل المواد البروتينية خاصة عند إحساسك بهذه النوبات
4. حاولي أن تخلدي للراحة والنوم عند إصابتك بالصداع، ولا تنسي أن عدم النوم لساعات كافية سيعرضك أكثر لنوبات الصداع، وكذلك الحال عند النوم لساعات كثيرة (أي لا إفراط ولا تفريط)
5. راجعي إخصائي العيون وكذلك الانف والاذن والحنجرة لتتأكدي من سلامة بصرك وسلامة جيوبك الأنفية، فكلاهما يلعبان دورآ هامآ في تكرار الإصابة بالصداع، ويمكنك وضع منشفة مبللة بالماء الساخن على عينيك وجبهتك والضغط عليها، ويمكنك تناول قرصين من البنادول مرة كل 6-8 ساعات بعد إستشارة الطبيب

- تشققات البطن ( تشقق الجلد + خطوط بيضاء ):

ما علاج الخطوط و التشققات الوردية التي تظهر على البطن في فترة الحمل ؟

هذه الخطوط و التشققات ناتجة عن تمدد الجلد أثناء الحمل، وهي تبدأ في منتصف الحمل وتزداد في الشهرين الأخيرين ، وتزداد أسفل البطن لأن هذه المنطقة أكثر تعرضآ للتمدد أثناء الحمل وهي غالبآ ما تصيب 90% من الحوامل، ولكن درجة الإصابة بالتشققات تختلف من سيدة لأخرى، فهناك من تزداد لديها التشققات بطريقة سريعة جدآ وكثيرة، ومنهن من لا تتعدى إصابتها عدة خطوط، والحكم هنا هو نوعية جلد الحامل، وقد تلعب الوراثة دورآ في ذلك، وهي عادة لا تختفي بعد الولادة مباشرة بسنبة 100%، ولكنها قد تزول كثيرآ عما كانت عليه من قبل، وفي غالب الأحيان تبقى آثارها مدة من الزمن، ولذلك عليك :

1. العناية بغذائك جيدآ، فهو الطريق الأول الذي سيصل بك إلى بر الأمان، وعليك الإهتمام بالبروتينات فهي تساعد على المحافظة على الجلد بشكل جيد وبصحة جيدة، وإحرصي على تناول الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الفيتامينات خاصة فيتامين سي وفيتامين د
2. حاولي المداومة على دهن الجلد بالكريمات أو الزيوت المغذية، كزيت الزيتون أو زيت جوز الهند مع التدليك من أجل ترطيب الجلد والحد من تشققه
3. المداومة على التمرينات الرياضية الخاصة بالحمل، فهي تؤثر على صحة جسمك وحيويته بشكل عام

- آلام الحوض و اسفل الفخذ و الساقين ( ألم في منطقة الحوض خاصة عند النوم ) :-

هذه الالام طبيعية وهي عادة ما تبدأ في منتصف الحمل على الرغم من أن هناك نسبة من الحوامل يصبن بهذه الاعراض في الشهور الأولى من الحمل، وهي ناتجة عن ارتخاء عضلات الحوض، وخاصة المفصل الذي يصل الفخذ بعظام الحوض، وكذلك ارتخاء في عظام العانة، ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى هرمونات الحمل ( خاصة الإستروجين والريلاكسين ) التي تعمل على ارتخاء هذه الاربطة وذلك لتتمكن من زيادة حجم ومرونة قناة الولادة لتسهل عملية الولادة فيما بعد، وبالتالي فإن هذه الارتخاءات تعمل على الضغط على الأعصاب الموجودة حولها خاصة العصب الوركي المعروف بـ عرق النسا Sciatic مما يؤدي إلى الإحساس بالالام في منطقة الحوض وأسفل الفخذ والساقين.
ولتخفيف هذه الآلام عليك باتباع التالي :

1. تجنبي الوقوف الطويل أو المشي لمسافات أو مدة طويلة، وعليك أن تلاحظي أيضآ الأوضاع التي تؤثر عليك وتزيد من إحساسك بهذه الآلام ومحاولة تجنبها
2. حاولي تغيير طريقة نومك، إستلقي على أحد الجانبين وإدفعي إحدى ساقيك إلى الأمام والأخرى إلى الخلف (كما لو كنت تجرين) والأفضل وضع وسادة بين القدمين
3. إستخدمي الكمادات الدافئة
4. يمكنك تدليك المنطقة المتألمة
5. يمكنك إستخدام بعض الفيتامينات مثل فيتامين ب
6. إهتمي جيدآ بتغذيتك، وحاولي أن تشربي كأسين من الحليب يوميآ لتفادي أي شد عضلي أو تشنجات مستقبلية

- ضيق النفس ( صعوبة و ضيق في التنفس في الفترة الأولى والوسطى من الحمل )

هناك عدة ظواهر طبيعية وتغيرات فيسيولوجية ناتجة عن تأثير هرمونات الحمل، ومن هذه الظواهر الطبيعية ضيق النفس ، حيث يعتبر هرمون البروجسترون هو المسؤول عن ظاهرة ضيق التنفس ، حيث يعمل على إرخاء عضلات الرئتين والقصيبات الهوائية، كما يعمل على تقليل كفاءة وحركة الشعيرات الدقيقة الموجودة هناك. وتؤدي هذه العملية وغيرها إلى اللهاث أو فرط التهوية المزمن Chronic Hyperventilation، وبالتالي تنخفض نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون في دم الأم ليسهل عملية إنتقال ثاني أكسيد الكربون من دم الجنين إلى دم الأم الحامل، وقد تقل هذه المشكلة في الخمسة أسابيع الأخيرة من الحمل لأن نسبة هرمون البروجسترون تنخفض في تلك الفترة.

وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإنه قد تستمر هذه الظاهرة عند معظم النساء بل وتزداد كثيرآ في الأسابيع الأخيرة من الحمل بسبب كبر حجم الجنين الذي يؤدي إلى إرتفاع الحجاب الحاجز إلى أعلى، وبالتالي إلى الحد من إمكانية تمدد الرئتين إلى أسفل ، وبالتالي سيسبب ضيق التنفس، وهذه الظاهرة أيضآ طبيعية

الجدير بالذكر أن المرأة التي حملت عدة مرات قد تعاني أكثر لأن رأس الجنين لديها قد لا ينزل إلى الحوض ويستقر فيه إلا عند الولادة فقط، أي أن مستوى البطن لن يهبط كثيرآ وستبقى مشكلة إرتفاع الحجاب الحاجز

وللتخفيف أو الحد من تكرار الإصابة بهذه الأعراض عليك بإتباع التالي:

1. حاولي المداومة على تمارين التنفس والاسترخاء يوميآ، وتنفسي بهدوء وببطء
2. ضعي يديك فوق رأسك لتخففي من الضغط الواقع على الأضلاع ولتتركي المجال أمام رئتيك للتنفس
3. ضعي وسادة عالية أو وسادتين تحت رأسك وكتفيك عند النوم ، بحيث تأخذين وضع الجلوس لتحدّي من إرتفاع الحجاب الحاجز إلى أعلى
4. تجنبي الأوضاع التي تزيد من ضيق التنفس لديك، ويفضل الاسترخاء على الجانب الأيسر

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

اللولب ، الحلزون ، الواقي الرحمي
Intrauterine device ( IUD )

ما هو اللولب Intra Uterine Device ؟
إحدى طرق منع الحمل الرحمية وهي أداة بلاستيكية ونحاسية صغيرة الحجم على شكل حرف T توضع في تجويف الرحم بواسطة الطبيب أو الممرضة
يوجد في نهاية اللولب خيط أو خيطان ويتدلى هذا الخيط في المهبل( وهو ما ستقومين بملاحظته ومراقبته بعد ذلك )
يعمل هذا اللولب لمدة ما بين 3 – 10 سنوات تبعآ لنوعه
نسبة فعالية اللولب هي 99 % ، أي أن هناك أقل من إمرأة واحدة من بين كل 100 إمرأة يمكن ان تصبح حاملآ

كيف يعمل اللولب ؟
يقوم اللولب على منع وصول الحيوانات المنوية إلى البويضة ، كما يمنع البويضة من الإستقرار والإنزراع في بطانة الرحم ، فاللولب يقوم بتغيير بطانة الرحم .




 ما هي أنواع اللولب ؟
هناك نوعان من اللوالب:

- اللولب النحاسي copper IUD، ويمكن أن يبقى لمدة 10 سنوات
- اللولب الهرموني hormonal IUD ، وهذا النوع يجب أن يستبدل بعد 5 سنوات

أو يمكن أن نقوم بتصنيفهما كالتالي :
- The ParaGard : يحتوي على سلك نحاسي صغير جدآ يلتف حول الجسم البلاستيكي الصغير ، ولا يجب أن يستخدم إذا كان لديك حساسية إتجاه مادة النحاس ، ويمكن أن يستخدم هذا النوع كـ مانع حمل طاريء Emergency Contraception إذا إستخدم خلال اسبوع من الجماع الذي لم يكن محميآ بأي وسيلة منع حمل
- Mirena : يصدر هذا النوع هرمون بروجسترون صناعي synthetic hormone ، ولا يجب أن يستخدم إذا كنت مرضعه لأن الهرمون الصناعي سيعبر من خلال حليب الثدي إلى الطفل الرضيع ، كذلك لا يجب تركيبه في حالة سرطان الثدي ، وقد يسبب هذا النوع زيادة في الوزن ، و صداع و حب شباب و اكتئاب و ضعف في الرغبة الجنسية و ارتفاع في ضغط الدم

تركيب اللولب ( ادخال اللولب ) Insertion
يتم التركيب في عيادة الطبيب بعد عمل فحص حوضي كامل ، وفحص للصدر breast exam وأخذ مسحة لعنق الرحم ( مسحة باب Pap smear ) والتأكد أنك لست حبلى ( بإجراء إختبار للحمل pregnancy test ) 

بعد التأكد من سلامتك يتم التركيب خلال 5- 15 دقيقة ، ويفضل في فترة نزول الحيض حيث يكون عنق الرحم متوسعآ ( ولأنك لن تكونين حاملآ في تلك الفترة) .
قد تصابين ببعض التشجنات بعد التركيب ، وقد يصف لك الطبيب Ibuprofen لتخفيف التشنج 

بالنسبة للزوجة حديثة الولادة ، فيتم تركيب اللولب بعد 45 – 60 يومآ من الوضع
أما في حالة الاجهاض فيركب اللولب بعد أول دورة شهرية تأتيك
إذا كنت في بداية زواجك أو لم يسبق لك الانجاب فنحن لا ننصحك بإستخدام اللولب كوسيلة لمنع الحمل لأن عنق الرحم مازال ضيقا

إزالة اللولب Removal :
يتم في عيادة الطبيب في أي وقت ، وإجراه أسهل من الإدخال

فوائد اللولب Advantages of an IUD
- فعّال جدآ
- لا يعيق العملية الجنسية ، فلن تشعري أنت أو زوجك بوجوده
- يعمل فور تركيبه
- مدة فعاليته طويلة ( من 3 إلى 10 سنوات )
- لن تفكري بمانع الحمل آخر ( كحبوب منع الحمل ) طالما هو مركب
- تعود الخصوبة للمرأة بعد إزالته
- إذا غيرتي رأيك فيمكنك إزالته بكل سهولة بواسطة الطبيب

اضرار و مساويء اللولب :
- قد تشعرين بتشنجات وألم في الظهر بعد الساعات الاولى من تركيبه
- فترات الحيض قد تكون أكثر ألمآ وأطول وأكثر كثافة ( قد تزداد كمية دم الطمث خلال أول اسبوعين )، هذه الاعراض قد تكون أقل حدة مع اللولب الهرموني 
- اللولب غير مناسب للمرأة التي يمكن أن تتعرض لخطر حدوث الامراض المنتقلة جنسيآ sexually transmitted infection (STI)
- لا يحميك اللولب من مرض الايدز
- قد تصاب الزوجة بالعدوى بعد تركيب اللولب ( في الحقيقة تزداد خطورة الالتهاب الحوضي و العدوى المهبلية و الامراض المنتقلة جنسيآ أثناء تركيب اللولب ، وفي النهاية ستصابين بالعقم أو نقصان في الخصوبة )
- قد يرفض الرحم هذا اللولب ويطرده
- قد يتحرك اللولب من مكانه أو يسبب ثقب في بطانة الرحم أو عنقه
- إذا أصبحتي حامل بإستعمال اللولب ، فهناك إحتمالية تطوره إلى حمل منزاح أو حمل خارج الرحم ( حمل انبوبي ) ectopic pregnancy
- ضرورة متابعة وجود الخيط المتدلي كل شهر

الانواع القديمة من اللوالب كانت تسبب مشاكل مثل العقم والالتهاب الحوضي وصعوبة الحمل بعد إزالته ، لكن الان إختلف الوضع مع الانواع الجديدة

هل يناسب اللولب أية إمرأة ؟
لا يجب إستعمال اللولب في الحالات التالية :

- إذا كنت تعتقدين أنك ستصبحين حامل
- إذا كان لديك عوامل خطر حدوث عدوى حوضية أو المرض الالتهابي الحوضي PID (Pelvic Inflammatory Disease)
- إذا كان لديك تاريخ مرضي أو كنت تعاني حاليآ من فترات حيضية مؤلمة أو نزف مهبلي شاذ غير مفسر أو مشاكل في الرحم وعنق الرحم ( سرطان عنق الرحم )
- إذا كان هناك جروح خبيثة في المنطقة التناسلية
- إذا كان لديك تاريخ مرضي عن متلازمة الصدمة السامة Toxic Shock Syndrome
- إذا كنت غير مستعدة لمراقبة اللولب وخيطه
- في حالة مرض القلب heart disease
- في حالة فقر الدم anemia

الحياة مع اللولب :
يمكنك أن تمارسي حياتك بشكل طبيعي ، يمكنك أن تسبحي وتتمرني وتمارسي الجنس بسهولة .
وستعود الخصوبة وقدرتك على الحمل بعد ازالة اللولب 

ملاحظات عامة :

يجب على الزوجة التي إختارت هذ المانع أن تزور الطبيب بعد شهر من تركيبه لملاحظة ومعالجة أية مشاكل ناتجه عنه ، وبعد ذلك يفضل القيام بزيارة دورية سنوية إلى الطبيب لإجراء فحوصات منتظمة .

يجب أن تدققي على وجود الخيط في وقت كل حيض ، بإدخال اصبعك النظيف في المهبل وتحسسه ، وبعض النساء يفضلن طريقة وضع مصباح كاشف ومرآة للنظر إليه .
إن إختفاء الخيط ( قد يكون مطرودآ ) أو قصره ( قد يكون مطمورآ ) يستدعي زيارة الطبيب

إذا تأخرت دورتك الشهرية وأنت تستخدمين اللولب ، فيجب إجراء إختبار للحمل

إن إستمرار النزيف بعد تركيب اللولب يعني إحتمالية إصابتك بفقر الدم ، وهذا يستدعي زيارة الطبيب

إهتمي بالنظافة الشخصية خاصة بمنطقة أعضاء الحوض تجنبآ لحدوث العدوى المهبلية و المرض الالتهابي الحوضي، لأن خطر حدوث هذه الحالات تزداد مع استخدام اللولب

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

ما سبب نزول نقط الدم في غير موعد الدورة الشهرية
( تمشحات دموية ) 


إن نزول نقط دم في منتصف الدورة الشهرية – أي في أيام النظافة – على السروال الداخلي له عدة أسباب ومن أهمها :

- يدل على أن الاباضة قد حصلت ، وهو شيء عادي ولا يدعوا للخوف ولربما صادفك هذا شهرياً
- وجود التهابات خارجية
- بواسير
- جروح
- خدوش جلدية
- التهاب المثانة

نود أن نطمئن الفتيات ونؤكد لهن أنه لا علاقة لهذا الدم بسلامة غشاء البكارة

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

نزيف الرحم عند البنات العذارى 



يعد نزيف الرحم عند البنات العذارى مشكلة كبرى تواجه الطبيب في مجتمعنا الشرقي . فهي تخشى الكشف الطبي عليها ، لذلك تكتم الأمر ، ومن جهة أخرى فإن الكشف الطبي يشكل بحد ذاته صعوبة معينة ، فلا يمكن فحصها عن طريق المهبل لكونها عذراء وللخوف على سلامة غشاء البكارة ...

لذلك فإن الفحص و التشخيص يتم بـ التصوير الضوئي ، بالاضافة إلى فحص الدم و قياس هرمونات الدم ، واستشارة اخصائي بأمراض الغدد ذات الافراز الداخلي

اسباب النزيف عند البنات هي نفسها عند السيدات ، ومن بينها :

- فقر الدم العام ( الانيميا )
- ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، وفي هذه الحالة تعاني البنت من الصداع وربما رعافاً من الأنف من وقت لآخر
- نقص في تكوين الاعضاء التناسلية ، أي عندما يكون الرحم غير مكتمل النمو
- العامل النفسي والعصبي عند البنات ، وهو في منتهى الأهمية ، مثل موسم الامتحانات أو فقدان شخص عزيز أو الصدمات النفسية أو مشاكل غرامية وما ينتج عنه من قلق وتوتر، وهذه العوامل تؤثر على افرازات المبيض الهرمونية مما يؤدي إلى زيادة كمية الدم الشهري
- الحمية أو الرجيم القاسي تؤدي إلى إحداث اضطرابات في الدورة الشهرية وتسبب نزفاً رحمياً
- اسباب مرضية مثل الالتهابات ، الاورام ، و اكياس المبيض
- اسباب هرمونية

العلاج :

علاج نزف الرحم عند الفتاة العذراء عموماً سهل بسيط ويتلخص في :-
- الراحة التامة في الفراش عند حدوث النزف
- الامتناع عن شرب السوائل الساخنة
- الامتناع عن الاستحمام في المغطس أو بالدوش
- الامتناع عن تناول الاسبرين الذي من صفاته زيادة سيلان الدم
- يتم علاج الاسباب الهرمونية بالادوية الهرمونية ، وتكون ناجحة بمقدار ما يكون الطبيب ممسكاً بزمام الأمور ، أي مدركاً لما يجري للبنت خلال دورتها الشهرية
- يمكن استخدام فيتامين من نوع K الذي يخثر الدم ويجمده ، وهو يعطى على شكل حبوب أو حقن في العضل
- يمكن استخدام فوّرات الكالسيوم مع فيتامين C التي تقوي شرايين الدم ، وتزيد في مناعة الجسد ومقاومته للأمراض
- يستخدم الاطباء مستحضرات الميتيرجين التي تصلب جسم الرحم وتخفض كمية الدم
- علاج الانيميا يتم بمستحضرات الحديد والفيتامنيات ، وتناول الفاكهة الظازجة و البلح ، العدس ، الملفوف ، القمح المسلوق ، السبانخ ، الطحال ، و كبد الغنم
- علاج القلق التوتر يتم بتهدئة الاعصاب وبالكلمة الحلوة والمزيد من الاهتمام بوساطة الأهل ، كما يفيد السفر لفترة وجيزة أو الانتقال إلى قرية أو القيام بنزهات إلى الجبل أو على شاطيء البحر والنوم الكثير حتى يرتاح الجهاز العصبي ويعود إلى نشاطه الطبيعي

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

متى تعتبر الزوجة أن الوقت قد حان لاستشارة الطبيب اذا لم يحصل الحمل ؟ 



يقترح الأطباء حول تحديد فترة الانتظار المعقولة بشأن عدم الاخصاب فترة سنة على الأقل ، إلا انه في بعض الحالات يجب زيارة طبيب اخصائي قبل مرور سنة ، وهذه الحالات هي :

• اذا كان عمرك تعدى الثلاثين ، لان الاخصاب يتدنى مع تقدم العمر
• إذا كنت تعاني من عدم انتظام الدورة الشهرية
• اذا كنت تعاني من آلام الحيض الشديدة مع ازمة رحمية ، مما يعني احتمال وجود مرض البطان الرحمي المسبب للعقم و ضعف الخصوبة 
• إذا كنت تشاهدين افرازات مهبلية ذات رائحة كريهة خضراء اللون مصحوبة بأوجاع في اسفل الظهر و البطن ، مما يعني احتمال اصابتك بالتهابات في المسالك التناسلية
• اذا سبق و حدث عندك اجهاض واحد او اكثر ، مما يعني احتمال وجود تشوهات في الرحم او نقص هرمون
• إذا كنت تعاني من امراض غدّية مثل قصور في الغدة الدرقية او زيادة في افراز الغدة النخامية
• في حال غياب الدورة الشهرية و عدم مشاهدتك الطمث إلا نادرا

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

ما الفرق بين الخصوبة ، ضعف الخصوبة و العقم ؟ 



تعريف الخصوبة Fertility
تعرف الخصوبة بأنها المقدرة على الانجاب ، أي قدرة الانثى على الانجاب ، و تبدأ مرحلتها في سنوات البلوغ مع بداية الطمث و ظهور الصفات و الميزات الانثوية الثانوية و بدأ المبيض بإفراز البويضات .

تعريف ضعف الخصوبة Infertility
يعرف ضعف الخصوبة بأنه عدم المقدرة على الانجاب مؤقتا ، أي في فترة زمنية معينة ، و بسبب من الاسباب ، و ان العلاج يمكن ان يتم اذا ما عرف سبب هذا الضعف ، و يمكن للمرأة ان تحمل بعد ذلك بدون أي صعوبة . 
يمكن ان نعتبر ضعف الخصوبة عقم نسبي .

تعريف العقم Sterility
يعرف العقم بأنه عدم القدرة على الانجاب اطلاقا ، وهي حالة لم يكن يجدي العلاج فيها ، ولكن تقدم العلوم الطبية غدا بالامكان معالجة كثير من حالات العقم التي كانت في السابق مستعصية و معتبرة غير قابلة للعلاج ، مثل حالة انسداد الانابيب او ندرة النطف المنوية

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

أنواع العقم عند المرأة 


العقم الأولي :

هو العقم الذي يصيب المرأة منذ بداية حياتها الجنسية أو زواجها .
تعود أسباب العقم الاولي عادة لأمراض غدية أو هرمونية ، أو لعدم نضوج الاعضاء التناسلية لأسباب تكوينيه .
ترتفع نسبة العقم الاولي في البلدان الباردة و المتطورة .

العقم الثانوي :

هو العقم الذي يصيب المرأة بعد إنجاب طفل أو طفلين أو بعد إجراء عملية إجهاض لها .
ينجم العقم الثانوي عن مضاعفات الولادة ، أو الاجهاض وجميع الالتهابات التي قد تصيب الرحم والنفرين .
ترتفع نسبة العقن النسبي الثانوي في البلدان النامية .

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

اهم أسباب ضعف الخصوبة المتعلقة بالزوجة



• ضيق المهبل .
• ضيق مجرى عنق الرحم .
• التهاب عنق الرحم .
• قرحة عنق الرحم .
• اورام ليفية في الرحم .
• اورام المبيض الحميدة و الخبيثة .
• انقلاب الرحم .
• انحراف الرحم .
• عيوب الرحم التكوينية .
• السل الرحمي .
• الامراض الزهرية و التناسلية ( سيلان ، هربس ، تراخوما ... ) .
• التصاقات دموية .
• مرض البطان الرحمي .
• قصورة وظيفة المبيض .
• انعدام التبويض .
• خلل في مادة الرحم الزلالية و مناعة ذاتية ضد نطف الزوج المنوية .
• الحمل خارج الرحم و مضاعفاته .
• سوء التغذية المستمر .
• فقر الدم المزمن .
• اضطرابات و اورام الغدة الدرقية و الغدة النخامية .
• انقطاع الحيض المفاجئ في سن مبكر .
• امراض سارية و معدية في سن الطفولة .
• صدمات نفسية و كبت شديدين .
• الالتهابات على انواعها .
• نضوج جسماني غير كافي ، كأن يكون حوض المرأة صغيرا و اعضائها التناسلية غير نامية بشكل كافي .

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

العناية بالثدي بعد الولادة 



يمكن أن يبقى الثديان ضخمين لمدة من الوقت بعد ولادة الطفل ، وللمحافظة عليهما بشكل مريح ، عليك أن ترتدي صدرية ملائمة ومن نوعية جيدة ، ولابد من أن تنظفي الثديين والحلمتين يومياً بالكرات القطنية مع دهون التنظيف المستخدم للأطفال أو مع الماء ، لكن تجنبي استخدام الصابون ، حيث أن الصابون يزيل الزيوت الطبيعية التي تحمي الجلد من التجفف والتشقق ، وبذلك ، فإن الصابون يفاقم من عملية تشقق الحلمتين أو ألمهما .

امتلاء الثديين باللبن Engorgement
بعد ولادتك للطفل ، وفي غضون الايام القليلة الأولى ، يصبح ثدياك محتويين لمادة اللبأ colostrum ، وخلال بضعة أيام ، يمتليء الثديان بالحليب ( حليبك يدخل فيهما ) ، وربما يصبح ثدياك أضخم وأثقل مما قبل ، ومتوهجين ومنتفخين ومؤلمين ، وسيحدث ذلك معك سواء أرضعت طفلك من الثدي أم لم ترضعيه على حد سواء ، فإذا لم تكوني ترضعين طفلك ، فربما يكون ثدياك محتقنين وقاسيين حتى أنها يصلان إلى حدّ عدم انتاج الحليب فيما بعد ، ولكن ، حتى لو كنت من اللواتي يرضعن من صدورهن ، فربما يفيض ثدياك بالحليب في بعض الأوقات ويصبحان محتقنين ، ويستمر هذا الاحتقان عادة أقل من ثلاثة ايام ، لكنه يمكن أن يسبب انزعاجاً بالنسبة لك .

ولكي تخففي من هذا الاحتقان :
- اعصري قليلاً من الحليب ، سواء بيديك أو بارضاع طفلك
- مسّدي ثدييك بلطف ، ولكامل الثديين باتجاه الحلمتين
- طبّقي عليهما كمادات دافئة أو بادرة ، أو ضعي قطعاً من الجليد ، أو جربي حماماً أو دشّاً دافئاً
- إذا لم تكوني ترضعين ، تجنبي ضخ أو تدليك الثديين ، لأن هذا يحرض من انتاج الحليب

تسرب الحليب
إذا كنت ترضعين من ثدييك ، فلا تندهشي إن تسرب الحليب منك أثناء الرضعات وفي الفترات الفاصلة بين تلك الرضعات ، فربما يتقاطر الحليب من ثدييك في أي وقت وفي أي مكان ومن دون سابق إنذار ، وباستطاعة العديد من النساء الحديثات العهد بالأمومة أن يشهدن على أنه بالفعل يمكن أن تجدي بنفسك ذلك ، أي أن الحليب يتسرب منك عندما تفكرين أن تتحدثين عن طفلك ، أو عندما تسمعين بكاءه أو حتى عندما تذهبين إلى نزهة طويلة في الفترة الفاصلة بين الرضعات ، وربما يسترب الحليب من أحد الثديين بينما أنت ترضعين من الثدي الآخر ، ويعد التسرب أمراً طبيعياً وشائعاً ، لا سيما في الأسابيع الباكرة ، وكذلك فإن عدم التسرب أمر طبيعي .

وللتعامل مع الأثداء التي يسترب منها الحليب :
- ضعي لهما وسائد الإرضاع ، وتجنبي الوسائد المبطنة أو المحشوة بالبلاستيك ، لأنهما يمكن أن تهيج الحلمتين ، وغيّري الوسائد بعد كل رضعة وكلما أصبحت مبللة .
- ضعي شرشفاً كبير تحتك خلال الليل
- لا تضخي الثديين لتمنعي تشربهما ، فربما يحثّ هذا الفعل على انتاج المزيد من الحليب .

التهاب الحلمة أو تشقق حلمة الثدي :
عندما تبدئين بالارضاع من الثدي ، فربما يبدو ملمس حلمتيك مؤلماً وممضّاً ، وتعد هذه مشكلة شائعة في الأسابيع المبكرة ، كما يمكن أن تحدث حتى وإن وضعت طفلك بشكل صحيح وقمت بعمل كل شيء على النحو الصحيح ، وتنبهر بعض النساء من كيفية المص القوي الذي يقوم به أطفالهن ، وكيف أنه يسبب لهن الازعاج ، ويستغرق هذا المص زمناً لكي يتسبب في جرح الحلمة ، ولكن عادة ما يختفي هذا الايلام بعد بضعة أيام ، ويمكن لالتهاب الحلمة التي تصير متشققة فيما بعد أن يكون مؤلماً جداً ، ويمكن أن يؤدي إلى حدوث عدوى بكتيرية في الثدي كله .

اتبعي التعليمات التالية للعلاج والوقاية من التهاب أو تشقق الحلمتين :
- تأكدي من أن طفلك يمسك بثدييك بشكل صحيح ، وأبعديه عن ثدييك بحرص كي لا يؤذي الحلمتين ، ولكي تساعدي طفلك على التقام الحلمة بشكل كامل داخل فمه ، زلّقي يدك بين ثدييك والأضلاع ، ثم اضغطي على ثديك بلطف باتجاه الأعلى
- اتركي الحلمتين تتعرضان للهواء ولضوء الشمس ، واتركيهما تجفّان بالهواء في الفترة بين الرضعات ، واخرجي في بعض الأحيان من دون أن تضعي غطاء علوياً عليهما
- تجنبي وسائد الارضاع المبطنة بالبلاستيك والملابس المصنوعة من الأقمشة الاصطناعية ، وبامكانك إذا أردت أن تضعي قطرة من دهون التنظيف المستخدم للأطفال على كل وسادة
- حاولي استعمال درع الثدي ، بحيث يركّب هذا الدرع على الحلمة ، ويمص الطفل من خلال هذا الدرع
- عندما تصير الحلمة متشققة ، فربما تحتاجين إلى أن تبعدي طفلك عن ذلك الثدي لبضعة أيام ، وقومي بعصر الحليب لمنع حدوث الاحتقان

الفحص الذاتي للثدي
يمكن أن يكون الفحص الذاتي للثدي الذي يجرى كل شهر أمراً أكثر صعوبة خلال الحمل والارضاع ، ولكنه ليس أقل أهمية ، وإن الأساس في ذلك أن تجدي وقتاً ملائماً وأن تنشئي طريقة محددة لهذا الفحص ، وإذا كنت ترضعين طفلك من ثدييك ، فإنه من الأفضل أن تجري الفحص الذاتي لثدييك بشكل صحيح بعد أن تكوني قد أرضعتي طفلك على التو ، حيث يكون ثدياك فارغين من الحليب ، ويمكن للعيوب المرضية أن تصبح أكثر وضوحاً فيهما .

انسداد قنوات الحليب
يمكن أن تنسد قناة الحليب في الأسابيع المبكرة للإرضاع ، ويحدث ذلك نتيجة لامتلاء الثدي بالحليب أو بسبب استعمال صدرية الثدي الضيقة جداً أو أنه يحدث بسبب انسداد فتحة حلمة الثدي ، فإن حدث عندك انسداد ـ قد يصبح ملمس الثدي مؤلماً ومتكتلاً وربما يكون الجلد محمرّاً ، فلكي تفتحي القناة المسدودة ، عليك أن تبدئي بالارضاع من الثدي المصاب مع تدليكه بلطف في أثناء الرضاعة .

وعليك أن تتصلي بمقدم الرعاية الصحية إذا حدث لديك ألم وشعرت بالمرض ، أو إذا أصبت بالحمى ، لأن ذلك قد يدّل على حدوث التهاب الثدي Mastitis

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

نزف اللثة في اثناء الحمل 
Bleeding Gums 



تتلقى اللثتان كمية أكبر من الدم خلال الحمل كما هي الحال في بقية أعضاء الجسم ، وقد يؤدي ذلك إلى تورم اللثة أو ترقق اللثة ، ونتيجة لذلك ، قد تنزف اللثة بشكل بسيط لدى تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة .

الوقاية والرعاية الذاتية في حال نزف اللثه :

لا تهملي الاعتناء بأسنانك في أثناء الحمل ، فتفريش الأسنان وتنظيفها بالخيوط flossing والفحص المنتظم للأسنان كلها أمور ضرورية ، كما يجب الحرص على الحصول على كمية كافية من فيتامين C ، سواء أكان ذلك من خلال الطعام أم من الفيتامينات الإضافية ، وذلك لأن هذا الفيتامين يساعد على الحفاظ على قوة الأنسجة .

متى تحتاجين إلى المساعدة الطبية بسبب نزيف اللثة ؟

إذا كان النزف كبيراً أو مصحوباً بألم أو احمرار أو التهاب ، فيجب حينها حجز موعد في الحال مع طبيب الأسنان للتحري عن وجود عدوى ما ، واخباره بالمشكلة

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

تعرق أثناء الحمل 
Perspiration 

 آثار هرمونات الحمل على الغدد العرقية بالاضافة الى الحاجة للتخلص من الحرارة التي ينتجها الطفل ، قد يجعلان الحامل تشعر بشيء من البلل ، و نظراً لزيادة التعرق خلال الحمل ، فإن الطفح الحراري ( Heat Rashes ) يصبح أكثر شيوعا ًفي ذلك الوقت ، و ربما كان الطقس الحار في الصيف أمراً متعباً جدا للحامل . لذا قد تحتاج الى الراحة و تناول السوائل الباردة و الحمامات الباردة من أجل تجنب الشعور بالحرارة الزائدة .

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

ألم السرة خلال الحمل 
Navel Soreness 

قد تشعر الحامل بالاضافة الى الاوجاع و الالام المرافقة لتمدد الرحم بشيء من الالم او المضض في منطقة السرة ، و قد يكون ذلك الالم اكثر وضوحاً بعد انقضاء الاسبوع العشرون من الحمل ، ثم ما يلبث ان يخف مع ازدياد البطن بالحجم ، وقد يكون الانزعاج اكثر ما يكون عند الجلوس بوضعية مستقيمة ، كما ان التمدد و الانفصال الحاصلين في الشريطين العضليين اللذين يقطعان البطن قد يسببان بعض الالم حول السره .

الرعاية الذاتية عند حدوث آلام السرة :

يمكن استعمال باطن الاصبع لتدليك البطن بطريقة دائرية او الطلب من الزوج القيام بذلك ، كما يمكن تطبيق الكمادات الباردة او الساخنة على منطقة السره .

متى يجب زيارة الطبيب :

اذا كان الالم حول السرة مترافقاً مع فقدان شديد في الشهية فهذا قد يوحي بمشكلة خطيرة .

----------

